# Jumping Up



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey folks, What are some ways you've found effective in training your dog to not jump up on people.
Banjo is 5 1/2 Months Old. 
So far we have made pretty good progress indoors as we get people to tell him to SIT when they come into the house, and then if he jumps we tell them to say "nope" and exit, therefore removing the reward if he doesn't sit and try again. 

However outside, teaching is impossible when strangers "don't mind".

Another things he does is "sit" and then almost use it as a spring stance lol. So he'll finally sit but the moment they go to pay any attention he's in the air already. It's like the gun to the race goes off and he's ready for the head start!

Tips? Advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I either stand on the leash, or put my hand through the collar. They can't jump, if they can not get their front feet off the ground.


----------



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

I Find hand through the collar doesn't deter him at all because Im not super strong. And a 42lbs at 5 months I feel like I wont be able to do much to deter him the bigger he gets haha. 
But maybe I can try dropping and stepping on the leash.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

1. Have some `paid help` (people who know what you want to achieve) practice with you on the usual not jumping up methods (turning away, not rewarding, sit etc).
2. Have maturity kick in. Vizslas are smart and they learn to be selective whom and when to jump up to. (Bende jumps when we are at a sporting competition and me as the handler allows that on those events to keep him amped up. Again when i come home from work, he needs to greet me with no jumping up and as a return, once i changed clothes he can sit on my lap and play with me, there is tail wagging excitement but never a jump when i enter the door)


----------



## Bushclass (Jan 7, 2018)

Thats a great recco!
I do try and have friends help, but they're not as responsive as they need to be if you know what I mean haha. Not good at being immediate with the reward. But you know, I could train them before the Vizsla I suppose 

I'm hoping with age this will be the case also, It really does depend on how excited he is. He definitely jumps more for those who greet excitedly as opposed to those who greet calmly.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Have visitors bend down to greet him. If he can say hello w/o jumping, he won't. Turn away if he jumps up, and growl "No!".


----------

